# A guy or girl with a guitar or piano...



## sprinter

Idea for a thread maybe or maybe not if it goes nowhere. Post a video of a guy or girl with just a guitar or piano. Singing or not singing. Famous or not. (Even better post one of yourself.) With just a guitar or piano.

Here's one to start...


----------



## sprinter




----------



## rdrr




----------



## Ambivert

Andy Mckee - Drifting

This song really makes me feel like i'm drifting on a raft in the middle of the crystal clear ocean on a sunny day...


----------



## GnR

Seems ppl are goin with the acoustic, heres SRV on his 12 string...


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

love this


----------



## Unlikely hero




----------



## rdrr

here i fix. yes.


----------



## Unlikely hero

thx drew hahahah


----------



## Wirt

I really like acoustic covers, and came across this one a while ago while surfing around


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## lyricalillusions

The first two are the same song, but the second is a really great cover of the original


----------



## anonymid

Billy Bragg covering Smokey Robinson, solo electric:






Robyn Hitchcock:


----------



## anonymid

One of the masters of jazz piano, Art Tatum:






Reginald Robinson playing an original rag:


----------



## Keith

Glenn Gould one of the best pianists of all time! 





Al DiMeola and Paco DeLucia!


----------



## Roberto

this is a homeless kid in my area. i invited him over one night. we had a few beers and he insisted that he utilize my computer to record himself heh.


----------



## fingertips




----------



## kos

can't get it to work.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

This guy does great videogame music covers on piano.


----------



## whiterabbit

It changes 3 minutes in, but the first bit is just a girl with a guitar.


----------



## lyricalillusions

"Parasol" by Tori Amos. Great song


----------



## Sabriella




----------



## chris76




----------



## Cleary




----------



## dax

Nataly Dawn- Seven Nation Army cover


----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Frankie_Lee




----------



## thewall




----------



## anonymid

Brad Mehldau, the great jazz pianist, playing a Nick Drake song:


----------



## lyricalillusions

"Little Sister" by Rufus Wainwright. One of my favorite one of his songs


----------



## Canadian Brotha

These are my latest & best youtube videos, my singing is still a work in progress


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Mc Borg

Canadian Brotha said:


> These are my latest & best youtube videos, my singing is still a work in progress


Nice. I especially like the second one. Nice guitar by the way. lol


----------



## jbjlove

My hero. <3


----------



## Phibes




----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

Most beautiful cover of "Starlight" i've ever seen, this dude really got talent..






Oh, and also my own cover of "Mad World", it's a bit sloppy though..


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## anonymid




----------



## thewall

^^ love it :clap


----------



## sprinter

more podline66..


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## sprinter

>


These are good. Extra points for posting videos of yourself.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Toad Licker

One of my favorite songs of hers.


----------



## estse




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

My other cover..


----------



## estse




----------



## ilikebooks

Someday I will build a time machine and marry this man.


----------



## NotRealName

so much talent


----------



## caflme

How do you post a youtube vid?


----------



## caflme

blair said:


> Take the part I've bolded (the bit that comes after the "=") and put youtube tags around it.
> 
> So, " [ youtube ] 6xXn-RKNrmk [ /youtube ] " - but without the spaces. Hope that helps.


I did that but it still doesn't post the picture and everything in the frame... just the link.... I think I did what you said.


----------



## sprinter

I just copy and paste the part after the = then highlight it and click on the youtube icon in the WYSIWYG so you don't have to type out the youtube tags.


----------



## caflme

OH ok, I see what I did wrong now... I didn't use the [ ]'s thanks

Nope just changed that and it didn't work either... I'm so confused. Did exactly what you did but it didn't post the photo of the vid... just the link for some reason.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

It could be a repost, but I'm too lazy to go through the entire thread:


----------



## caflme

So this is what I posted Sprinter - it didn't work for me, is it right?






haha... said that and it did work... funny... what did I do wrong the first time... I'll never know... thanks.


----------



## estse




----------



## sprinter




----------



## kos




----------



## Joel




----------



## Music Man

The great Michael Hedges











The great Mike oldfield:

not many of him on his own playing though:






I know this isn't him on his own but I love this piece of music - Outcast - Tubular Bells 3 - London 1998






His new age music is really relaxing too - just search for mike oldfield on youtube.


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## sprinter

Lady Gaga believe it or not...


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

sprinter said:


> Lady Gaga believe it or not...


Wow...can't believe what she has become now...

Btw, this is my cover of "Fireflies", enjoy!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Mr_nobody

For anyone who thinks Buckethead can only play noodly shred metal this will prove you wrong (this has got to be one of his best songs):





And here are a couple videos of me playing guitar. I love improvising with bluesy ballad type backing tracks:


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## laura024




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk




----------



## sprinter

^^ That's a nice song, and you played it well.

13 year old wunderkind...


----------



## estse

I'm tired.


----------



## letitrock




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^ He has such a good voice,


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk




----------



## Joel




----------



## Canadian Brotha

If you like what you hear add & subscribe to me on the Tube!


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## caflme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Noir6

_Jacqueline Mannering_


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Mc Borg

This guy knows how to play piano.


----------



## Manfi

My all time favorite song


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Chri588

This kid's great. I hope I can play half as good as him one day


----------



## miminka




----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa




----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

I think i'm in love with this girl...


----------



## stooge




----------



## Chri588

Shame about the quality but I think it's really good


----------



## Miss Meggie

My best friend played me this song the first night we hung out. We both cried.
I'm getting a line from it tattooed on my arm in his handwriting.


----------



## stephmae

his voice <3


----------



## amoeba




----------



## feels




----------



## sprinter




----------



## kos

sprinter said:


>


I counter.


----------



## ShyFX

She's got so much soul. My favourite part is 3:40 to the end.


----------



## apartment7

I adore this song


----------



## Cleary




----------



## sprinter




----------



## anonymid




----------



## sprinter

Still appreciating Billy Joel more than I ever did in the past. Never saw him with a guitar before...


----------



## anonymid




----------



## marenubium87

am I allowed to post myself?






Also, pre-emptive at the "oh, you can't possibly have SA" people - I can't even watch this recording. Believe me, the SA is fully there.

Edit - apparently I have zero idea how to embed youtube videos. Someone help?


----------



## sprinter

marenubium87 said:


> am I allowed to post myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, pre-emptive at the "oh, you can't possibly have SA" people - I can't even watch this recording. Believe me, the SA is fully there.
> 
> Edit - apparently I have zero idea how to embed youtube videos. Someone help?


Yes you can, nice playing! To post a video just paste the part after the v= high-lite it and hit the youtube icon at the top right of the wysiwyg. In other words just paste 
Pf1LGdXnA_M and wrap it in tags


----------



## marenubium87

Hmm. I tried that but it didn't seem to work for me. I'll fiddle with it again later. Thanks though, I appreciate it.

More edit - I clearly just can't follow instructions, but thanks for the help - I'll know what to do for next time.


----------



## Cleary




----------



## sprinter




----------



## estse




----------



## Mc Borg

Two of the greatest guitarists on the planet.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

i <3 this girl - all her bad religion covers are great. and i usually don't care for acoustic covers.


----------



## apartment7




----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

Sorry for posting my own video, just wanna boost the view count :b


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Bullet Soul

One of my favorite songs lately.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wirt




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shymtealhead

If anybody is a fan of drone they will like "Sonar And Depth Charge" from Earth's album "Pentastar: In The Style Of Demons". 
It is basically 2 piano chords but I find it very relaxing and calming to listen to all the noises the strings make after the note hits and I find that it does change speed and note pitch after time...a good song to sit down and really listen to just for the sake of sitting down and listening without distractions to.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Scorpius

This is too awesome..wish i could play guitar like that.. :sigh






I like those too:


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## heroin




----------



## immortal80

i'm lovin this thread. i love acoustic/piano covers. thanks for starting it up!

now, time to taint this place with one of my youtube videos haha. it's one of my favorite glassjaw songs, "must've run all day". hope one of you enjoys it.


----------



## udontknowme




----------



## MindOverMood

R.I.P


----------



## sprinter

immortal80 said:


> i'm lovin this thread. i love acoustic/piano covers. thanks for starting it up!
> 
> now, time to taint this place with one of my youtube videos haha. it's one of my favorite glassjaw songs, "must've run all day". hope one of you enjoys it.


Nicely done!


----------



## Ego Dead

Oriental kid got skills.


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dylanfg

im gonna post myself


----------



## rosettas stoned

dylanfg said:


> im gonna post myself


Wicked jam, dude! Sick guitar too. What series is that? I've been saving up for a really nice electric (I'm still using my first electric guitar ever - it's a piece of crap, and I'm starting to get sick of playing it after 10 years lol), and I'm either going for one of the Ibanez S Prestige series, or an ESP Eclipse-II.

Any thoughts/suggestions? And how long have you been playing?


----------



## Joel




----------



## OtherGlove

My favorite solo song ever. Shamelessly stolen by The White Stripes






And I hate Sublime but Bradley Nowell is undeniable as a singer. Wish he just did stuff like this


----------



## ferrellwolf

I'm in love :heart


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## Bathory

I cannot sing this woman's praises enough. She has several hundred videos and I'd definitely recommend you to check out her channel if you like this. The majority of her covers are rock and metal, but she covers other artists as well.  If you are familiar with the songs she covers, then you'll see how truly impressive and talented she is. She is spot on in her interpretations.

This video I'm posting is of an actual performance, but most/a lot of her videos are just her in her room with a keyboard. I'm posting this one because it's one of my favorite covers of hers, and I couldn't find the one where she's just at home recording it.






I LOVE HER! I want to BE her! :heart


----------



## Clax

Bathory said:


> I cannot sing this woman's praises enough. She has several hundred videos and I'd definitely recommend you to check out her channel if you like this. The majority of her covers are rock and metal, but she covers other artists as well. If you are familiar with the songs she covers, then you'll see how truly impressive and talented she is. She is spot on in her interpretations.
> 
> This video I'm posting is of an actual performance, but most/a lot of her videos are just her in her room with a keyboard. I'm posting this one because it's one of my favorite covers of hers, and I couldn't find the one where she's just at home recording it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE HER! I want to BE her! :heart






 

I've been subscribed to her for awhile. She is a rare talent indeed, all of the songs she does are extremely well done. I would do naughty things to be able to play piano like that.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## RockBottomRiser

A cover of a song i posted elsewhere on here.


----------



## Rixy

Pretty girl covering Skip James? Awesome.


----------



## ReachinOut

This chick is awesome check her out if you haven't beforehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDsAscevs94


----------



## Choci Loni

Some nerdy ones:


----------



## Spindrift

I wish I could do that.


----------



## tropic

Rixy said:


> Pretty girl covering Skip James? Awesome.


 Great cover :yes


----------



## anonymid




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Cat Montgomery




----------



## sprinter




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter

bent my own rules again oh well...


----------



## cafune

I love this. It's soft and soothing. It's songs like this that make me wanna hit myself across the head for quitting piano lessons...


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Syndacus

She's one of my favorite piano artists...


----------



## Joel




----------



## cat001

here's a bloke with several guitars and a drum kit...he plays all the instruments himself then puts it all together, he's mindblowingly good!!! I've got his music on my mp3 player! 































He does covers and his own original music too, what a talent this bloke is!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## prudence




----------



## whiterabbit

A guy with a guitar...






A guy with a piano...






A girl with a guitar...






A girl with a piano...






Another guy with a piano...






I could go on...


----------



## sprinter




----------



## avoidobot3000

whiterabbit said:


> I could go on...


Be my guest.


----------



## whiterabbit

Guitars











Piano

Italian voiceover finishes around 2:15, performance starts around 3:30. Get your ears in tune with the cosmos.






Ok, I'm done for the year.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Thankyou that was delightful. See you next year. 8)


----------



## whiterabbit

Oh, I'm sorry. I forgot George Duke.






Ok, bye.


----------



## theCARS1979

I think a girl who plays a guitar is hot. example, Avril Lavigne


----------



## PickleNose




----------



## sprinter




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I think she was about seventeen when this was recorded!


----------



## Neptunus

D11 said:


> Congrats to Neptunus and Leonardness for making MODS!!


Thanks! :squeeze


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## The Crossbuster




----------



## gusstaf

I like this cover better than the original


----------



## sprinter

Neptunus said:


>


I like the original video for that song better, I don't know the people in that one just seem too happy or something. lol






another old one...


----------



## Blawnka

This kind of stuff is one of the many reasons why I hate youtube 
No offense to anyone here, there is just too much covers of the same songs over and over.


----------



## sprinter

gustafsg said:


> I like this cover better than the original


I think it's better than the original too. One of jayme dee's best covers.


----------



## Mr Blues




----------



## Evo

So cute!


----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## WhoDey85

I'm going to see her sing live in a couple weeks.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## JustThisGuy

Gotta post Shayna and the power of her uke.


----------



## JustThisGuy

It's a violin, does that count...?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## coeur_brise

Liebestraume by Liszt, transcribed to guitar. (why classical music is cool). 
and for piano version:


----------



## Evo




----------



## Vic Damone Jr




----------



## Toad Licker

2dUJcEj34E


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## BrianMook

I so dig this chick


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## socialdrugs

This guy's called Front Porch Step. His originals are raw yet catchy, his lyrics are amazing, and I really hope he gets more noticed.

His youtube is jakexfresh


----------



## Lil Sebastian

Whenever I feel crappy, watching him is usually one of the most reliable ways to ways to cheer myself up. He's such a contagiously happy character. Doesn't hurt that I like his music too.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## visualkeirockstar

This is me.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Jh5Wrgp-TU&feature=relmfu


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Lil Sebastian




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Daylight




----------



## moxosis




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## AvoidAvoiding

How about both, with one each?


----------



## sprinter

AvoidAvoiding said:


> How about both, with one each?


They're awesome! Someone should start a thread for just acoustic music. Anyway another guy and girl together...


----------



## cj66




----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Look away now if You don't like to see incredibly beautiful and talented women......


----------



## sprinter

ii remember watching this TV show on PBS in the 1980s.


----------



## eshng

Me after spending 6 months learning this piece. I should really get a teacher again cuz my technique is just horrible :no:no:no


----------



## Jarebear

This is me, playing music you probably won't like :rain


----------



## sprinter

Jarebear said:


> This is me, playing music you probably won't like :rain


Sounds good to me!


----------



## eshng

sprinter said:


> Okay not perfect but still it was pretty impressive! Don't know the piece of music (Chopin?) but I can tell it's not an easy one to play.


Chopin's Ballade in G Minor

It's no where near perfect. I don't even have the technical capabilities to play it properly, I just like to learn ridiculously difficult pieces to challenge myself. It's a way for me to keep myself interested =p


----------



## sebastian1

^ yup, that kid is better than most people's guitar heroes and makes me just want to throw my guitar away lol






This dude really takes off 50 seconds in. If you recognize the tapping part then you and I should be friends.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## mattiemoocow




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

This guy does it all from classics to metal,alternative,pop etc. Amazing guitarist.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

Love this cover and original.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Derailing




----------



## AlchemyFire




----------



## sprinter




----------



## ApatheticDisplay




----------



## Steve French

Always admired how some people can sound great with just a guitar and their voice. If you listen to some of them popular songs without bass and drums they sound terrible.






Big fan of Neil Young.
Maybe I'll do up one of myself playing something.


----------



## ApatheticDisplay




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## apx24

A great cover of Sir Paul McCartney's best song


----------



## sprinter

Ben is back and sounding good...


----------



## JH1983

Zakk Wylde on the piano.


----------



## Citrine




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Citrine




----------



## Citrine




----------



## Stiltzkin

WHere did i hear that ? It sounds so familiar... Any idea ? It's bugging the sh1t out of me.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Sgt Pepper




----------



## WhisperingPines05

Tom Waits (PBS Soundstage 1975) - San Diego Serenade


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindEraser

Me and the only thing I'm half decent at.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter

MindEraser said:


> Me and the only thing I'm half decent at.


Nice! That's good bass song to do.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Winds

:mushy


----------



## Barakiel

T'is the hour when my necromancy powers are at their fullest


----------



## Barakiel

He plays guitar like it's a piano


----------



## maralb




----------



## Arbre




----------



## maralb




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Arbre




----------



## maralb




----------



## sprinter

Bob Dorough at 92... RIP


----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

If you like odd, check this one out.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## sprinter




----------



## estse




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## aqwsderf




----------



## sprinter




----------



## CoolLilChickadee

I really, really love Malinda Herman's channel. (And her little dog Jewjam.)


----------



## firelight

Apologies if I posted this already.


----------



## either/or

Love this Elliot Smith Cover. Also love the fact she has a British accent, it really differentiates it from the original.


----------



## blue2




----------



## mt moyt

the video is just a picture






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mt moyt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## either/or




----------



## blue2

This is apparently the theme song of 2020, the comments are gold.






"Sounds like he left a puddle of mud on his seat" :lol


----------



## Fixxer

blue2 said:


> This is apparently the theme song of 2020, the comments are gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sounds like he left a puddle of mud on his seat" :lol


I watched that performance soon after it was recorded. I actually agree with that comment you mentioned. lol


----------



## aqwsderf

Lol, I didn't know Puddle of Mudd was still around. Those comments /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_smile_big.png


----------



## either/or

I love the cover of this Pixies song by this girl. She does such a great all around job of it, especially reproducing that haunting, ethereal, Kim Deal high note.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Persephone The Dread

blue2 said:


> This is apparently the theme song of 2020, the comments are gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sounds like he left a puddle of mud on his seat" :lol


It's funny because Puddle of Mudd really are a poor man's Nirvana.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## sprinter




----------



## either/or

I love how Meg cries as she watches Jack sing. Probably because she knew this would be the last tour before they would brake up.


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## blue2




----------



## blue2




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## shyshisho

She has a lot of nice solo guitar arrangements of K-pop songs.


----------



## CarpeLibrum




----------



## sprinter




----------



## either/or

I don't really like the Smiths but I like this cover



This is an acoustic version of a song that's been stuck in my head for weeks. Jessica Dobson is so talented, this is a great bare bones version of the track.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

either/or said:


> I don't really like the Smiths but I like this cover


That's a good cover (I like The Smiths too though.) Also noticed she has a cover of Duvet by Bôa =O


----------



## either/or

Persephone The Dread said:


> That's a good cover (I like The Smiths too though.) Also noticed she has a cover of Duvet by Bôa =O


Yea she does a lot of really good 80's and 90's (mostly 90's) covers. She really seems to be able to capture the essence of the original vocalist so well but not like to the point where it becomes an outright parody or something. Her Nirvana covers are great and also this MBV cover which just sounds so much like them (obviously the reverb helps but I feel like she captured all the little nuances so well). It's always her own voice but if you listen really close you can hear how she captures all the little nuances in all these covers it's like she's channeling the original vocalist. I feel like most covers are completely in the singers own voice and they don't really reflect any of those subtleties.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

either/or said:


> Yea she does a lot of really good 80's and 90's (mostly 90's) covers. She really seems to be able to capture the essence of the original vocalist so well but not like to the point where it becomes an outright parody or something. Her Nirvana covers are great and also this MBV cover which just sounds so much like them (obviously the reverb helps but I feel like she captured all the little nuances so well). It's always her own voice but if you listen really close you can hear how she captures all the little nuances in all these covers it's like she's channeling the original vocalist. I feel like most covers are completely in the singers own voice and they don't really reflect any of those subtleties.


Yeah I see what you mean with the Nirvana cover. Haven't heard My Bloody Valentine's music before (I don't think,) so can't comment on that.

This one's great too:


----------



## sprinter




----------



## WillYouStopDave

sprinter said:


>



I remember exactly what I was doing the first time I heard this on the radio. She still looks amazing.


----------



## either/or

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah I see what you mean with the Nirvana cover. Haven't heard My Bloody Valentine's music before (I don't think,) so can't comment on that.
> 
> This one's great too:


I love that one too, it's one of my favorite Pixies songs. I think that's how I found her channel actually, looking for covers of that song. Such a great cover. I also like how she wears a different band t-shirt for every song, that's kind of cool, she has so many haha.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I don't know if I have posted this before or not (I'm thinking I probably have because it's just my kind of thing) but this is just so 80s. Is there anything more 80s than something from Dirty Dancing?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Another one I'm not sure if I posted but I don't see it in this thread.






And this..


----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## either/or




----------



## either/or




----------



## sprinter




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------

